# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lỗi Windows >  cài lại win bị mất ổ đĩa

## lehuan_138

máy mình ms mua..dell inspiron 3442..chạy ubutun..hnay mình cài lại win 7 32 bit..lúc cài đặt đến đoạn chọn ổ đĩa hệ thống thì có 1 ổ dung lượng 425 gb ghi là đã đầy...mình chọn 1 ổ khác để cài..đến khi cài xong win..vào computer thì k thấy cái ổ 425 kia đâu..mà chỉ còn 1 ổ d 10 gb và ổ cài đặt [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]..vào disk management thì vẫn thấy ổ đấy nhưng k có tên và mình nhấn chuột phải vào thì chỉ hiện chỉ help..các mục khác bị ẩn ( ví dụ như change drive letter... bị ẩn hết )..h k biết làm thế nào [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]...mn giúp mình sửa đi .plzz

----------


## maingocbichvn

*trả lời: cài lại win bị mất ổ đĩa*

cái này là bạn chưa phân vùng cho ổ cứng của bạn lên nó ẩn đi là đúng thôi
còn 10gb kia là họ để cài utubun lên được chia phân vùng trước đó rồi
giờ bạn có thể cài lại để chia phân vùng hoặc có thế vào manage để chia lại và format là nó sẽ hiện thôi
chúc bạn thành công!

----------

